# Glenview, IL - 2004 International 4300 Salt Truck



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

2004 International 4300 Sba, w/DT466 and heavy duty trans with 168,800 miles, air brakes, front tires @ 50%, and rear tires @ 75%. Swenson hydraulic 10' V-box salter with auger (not conveyor) this delivers a smoother / more even spread and pre-wet system. Runs great. $28,750.00


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

Bump


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

gvwr? and another bump for you


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Is the V box painted stainless or mild steel?


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Is the V box painted stainless or mild steel?


Mild Steel


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

leolkfrm said:


> gvwr? and another bump for you


32,000 gvw


----------

